# SANTANA CC CARSHOW NOV 14, 2010



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

ON NOV 14,SANTANA C.C WITH HELP FROM BRISTOL SOUNDS,SOUTHWEST COMMUNITTY CENTER AND THE JAGUARS BASEBALL BOOSTER CLUB,WILL HOST A CARSHOW HERE IN O.C BENIFITTING THE JAGUARS BASEBALL PROGRAM....
FLYER WILL BE POSTED SOON,QUESTIONS ON VENDOR BOOTHS,CALL JOE AT 1714-557-3293......SO NOV 14th,KEEP IT IN MIND,LETS REPRESENT :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by daomen_@Sep 24 2010, 05:48 PM~18654475
> *ON NOV 14,SANTANA C.C WITH HELP FROM BRISTOL SOUNDS,SOUTHWEST COMMUNITTY CENTER AND THE JAGUARS BASEBALL BOOSTER CLUB,WILL HOST A CARSHOW HERE IN O.C BENIFITTING THE JAGUARS BASEBALL PROGRAM....
> FLYER WILL BE POSTED SOON,QUESTIONS ON VENDOR BOOTHS,CALL JOE AT 1714-557-3293......SO NOV 14th,KEEP IT IN MIND,LETS REPRESENT  :yes:  :nicoderm:
> *


*Sunday nov 14 *


----------



## HITTINDEMCORNERS (Nov 25, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

car and bike show??   let me know..you got our support


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Sep 24 2010, 09:57 PM~18656123
> *car and bike show??     let me know..you got our support
> *


 :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

I can't wait for this one. :biggrin: it's going to be a lot of fun. :yes:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

WE'LL BE THERE


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup: THANX E,AND YES THIS WILL MOST DEFINITLY BE A GREAT EVENT,ESPECIALLY FOR THE JAGUARS BASEBALL PROGRAM :thumbsup:


----------



## theebizz (Jan 14, 2009)

Suenos will be there


----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

Sounds GOOD


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

:run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: pallets of stuff will be given away for the raffle kicker,re,ma,visonik,sony,alphasonic. a bike. and much more........... for vendors call joe 714-557-3293* bristol sound *


----------



## HIGHENDHYDRAULICS (Jul 30, 2008)

location


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

:0 T T T!!!! FOR THE JAGUARS BASEBALL PROGRAM :cheesy: :wave: :werd:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

BIG BUMP for clubs and businesses that support the local schools and after school sports programs. 
:biggrin:  :thumbsup: *SAUSD*


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HIGHENDHYDRAULICS_@Sep 25 2010, 12:16 PM~18659278
> *location
> *


read title please .:scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Sep 25 2010, 09:15 AM~18658936
> *:run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run: pallets of stuff will be given away for the raffle kicker,re,ma,visonik,sony,alphasonic. a bike. and much more........... for vendors call joe 714-557-3293 bristol sound
> *


how much 4 a winning ticket :biggrin:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Sep 25 2010, 05:18 PM~18660711
> *how much 4 a winning ticket  :biggrin:
> *


meet me in the back of the shop with $20 :0 ...... :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

_IMPALAS O*C WILL B THERE_


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Sep 25 2010, 04:02 PM~18660937
> *meet  me in the back of the  shop with $20 :0 ...... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HIGHENDHYDRAULICS_@Sep 25 2010, 12:16 PM~18659278
> *location
> *


SEGERSTROM HIGH SCHOOL,AND AS FOR THE RAFELS,BRISTOLSOUNDS ARE GOOD FOR IT,PICS OF WINNERS AT PREVIOUS SHOW.....
























AND AS YOU CAN SEE THE MORE TICKETS YOU BUY,LIKE THE MEMBER FROMTHEE ARTISTICS B.C,THE MORE CHANCES OF WINNING YOU HAVE.......








:biggrin:


----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

*Can't wait, T T T for SAUSD!!! *


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

U KNOW GOODTIMES WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Sep 26 2010, 09:04 PM~18668267
> *U KNOW GOODTIMES WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT
> *


----------



## REGENCY RIDER (Oct 12, 2004)

To The Top :biggrin:


----------



## LSHOPPER (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## El_WYNO (Nov 30, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El_WYNO_@Sep 27 2010, 06:30 PM~18675931
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: TTT
> *


 :thumbsup: what up dog


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTMFT :nicoderm:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

*vendors and sponsors call joe 714-557-3293*


----------



## HIGHENDHYDRAULICS (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Sep 25 2010, 03:49 PM~18660548
> *read title please .:scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


I did and it didnt say a location maybe you need to read it yourself but it's in english have someone translate for you

thanks omen for the location :buttkick:


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

THIS FRIDAY 10/1/10 LETS ALL HANG OUT & HAVE A GOOD TIME!! HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT. THANK YOU


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HIGHENDHYDRAULICS_@Sep 29 2010, 05:04 PM~18694905
> *I did and it didnt say a location maybe you need to read it yourself but it's in english have someone translate for you
> 
> thanks omen for the location :buttkick:
> *


 SANTANA C.C/B.C 1ST ANNUAL CARSHOW,NOV 14, BENIFITTING *SEGERSTROM *JAGUARS BASEBALL


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

87 WILL B THERE TTT!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

gonna be a good one


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury_@Sep 30 2010, 08:28 PM~18706139
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## kaos3535 (Dec 21, 2009)

ILLUSTRIOUS OC AND IE WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT KIDS ......ANYTIME


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kaos3535_@Oct 1 2010, 04:31 PM~18713419
> *ILLUSTRIOUS OC AND IE WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT KIDS ......ANYTIME
> *


 :h5:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup: :nicoderm: :yes: :h5:


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1968IMPALACUSTOM_@Sep 25 2010, 08:39 PM~18662086
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>Thanks for the support! It will be so nice to see everyone there with those amazing rides!*_ :cheesy: :0 :thumbsup: :h5:_


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury+Sep 30 2010, 07:28 PM~18706139-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Thanks ILLUSTRIOUS OC AND IE! *


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Oct 4 2010, 09:20 PM~18737224
> *Can't wait!  :biggrin: :wave:*


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

Trying to finish my bike for this show


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

:biggrin: TTT FOR SANTANA CC N BC :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> > :thumbsup:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by daomen_@Oct 5 2010, 09:22 PM~18746259
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


''STYLISTICS'' WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THE CAMARADAS!!!


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by daomen_@Oct 5 2010, 08:22 PM~18746259
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

<span style='color:red'>WHO SAID IT


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 6 2010, 12:19 PM~18751129
> *<span style='color:red'>al *said it. :biggrin:


----------



## iamsam_life (Aug 19, 2010)

IS THIS OPEN TO OUTSIDE FOOD VENDORS??


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

YOU'D WANA SPEAK TO JOE BRISTOL BOUT THAT


----------



## REGENCY RIDER (Oct 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Oct 6 2010, 06:01 AM~18749319
> *''STYLISTICS'' WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THE CAMARADAS!!!
> *


Thanks homie, we will see you guys there


----------



## REGENCY RIDER (Oct 12, 2004)

To The Top


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by daomen_@Oct 5 2010, 09:22 PM~18746259
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

''STYLISTICS'' WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THE CAMARADAS!!! 


*Thanks for the support! * uffin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT 4 THE KIDS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Oct 8 2010, 07:45 PM~18769529
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## Sinatra (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Oct 10 2010, 08:32 AM~18776407
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Its going to be a great show!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

ill b there :biggrin:


----------



## DEVIL88 (Oct 22, 2009)

ONTARIO CLASSICS SO CALIFAS  WILL BE THEIR


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

keep it going :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

YOUR BIKES LOOKED GOOD AT VEGAS :thumbsup:


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by daomen_@Oct 12 2010, 08:01 PM~18795047
> *YOUR BIKES LOOKED GOOD AT VEGAS :thumbsup:
> *


HELL YEAH U GUYS LOOK REAL GOOD


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

*VENDERS CALL (714)557-3293 ASK FOR JOE</span> *AND FOR ANY OTHER INFO ABOUT THE SHOW CALL ME AT THE SAME<span style=\'color:red\'> #


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by daomen_@Oct 12 2010, 08:01 PM~18795047
> *YOUR BIKES LOOKED GOOD AT VEGAS :thumbsup:
> *


i saw the trike with the hydros and man it still looks good :cheesy:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Oct 13 2010, 12:21 AM~18796560
> *HELL YEAH U GUYS LOOK REAL GOOD
> *


REPPIN DA BLACK N GOLD ALLOVER
SANTANA
STYLISTICS
THEE ARTISTICS
:thumbsup: :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

TTMFT


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Oct 13 2010, 12:21 AM~18796560
> *HELL YEAH U GUYS LOOK REAL GOOD
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by daomen_@Oct 13 2010, 06:46 PM~18803024
> *REPPIN DA BLACK N GOLD ALLOVER
> SANTANA
> STYLISTICS
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

TTT For the...











..and clubs supporting school sports programs in Santa Ana :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ILLUSTRIOUS64 (May 6, 2010)

illustrious i.e will b in da house fo sho


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL BURRO UNIQUES_@Oct 11 2010, 11:30 AM~18783490
> *ill b there  :biggrin:
> *


*Thanks Donkey!  Can't wait to see ya there.*


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTT!!!!!!!


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Oct 13 2010, 08:35 PM~18804320
> *TTT For the...
> 
> 
> ...


hey Erik whats up are you gonna bring down the kids i heard santana cc is going to raffle a bike off :0


----------



## REGENCY RIDER (Oct 12, 2004)

To The Top for the Kids!!!!


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Oct 14 2010, 09:04 AM~18808828
> *hey Erik whats up are you gonna bring down the kids  i heard santana cc is going to raffle a bike off :0
> *


 :0 :biggrin: 
That's the plan. Want to get some of our most "at risk" ones over there to motivate them.  Got any extra flyers?


----------



## HIGHENDHYDRAULICS (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sinatra_@Oct 11 2010, 10:19 AM~18782961
> *Its going to be a great show!!
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


pick up the pre reg. forms take em home about 10 forms


----------



## Sinatra (May 12, 2004)

Done :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

TTT


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## elcrz78 (Dec 3, 2006)

TTT For the KIDS :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

for the kids


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

ttt keep it going


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

HOPEFULLY ITS ON THE CALENDER :thumbsup:


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

Kickin this to the top!! :biggrin: This show will be great. I can't wait.


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

TTT FOR THE KIDS :biggrin:


----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

to the top for the homies


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

QUE ONDA HOMIE :nicoderm:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

ttmft


----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

TTT FOR SANTANA CC


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

AND YOU ALL KNOW THAT BRISTOL SOUNDS IS "GOOD" ON HIS RAFFELS.....
SUM OF THE STUFF TO BE WON......








































:yes: :h5:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

MORE STUFF......








































:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

SUM PREVIOUS WINNERS,AND THIS WAS FROM A BIKE SHOW TOO....
















MIND THE LADY HAD ALOT OF WINNING TICKETS TOO....








:thumbsup:


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

TO THE TOP


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

couple more weeks


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

JOE I SEE U [PUTTING IT DOWN BIG TIME]


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 21 2010, 09:07 AM~18869366
> *oc *


----------



## REGENCY RIDER (Oct 12, 2004)

TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REGENCY RIDER_@Oct 21 2010, 11:18 AM~18870369
> *TO THE TOP!!!
> *


ALL THE TIME


----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Oct 21 2010, 10:06 AM~18869833
> *doing what ever i can to make it happen in the oc</span>
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: For the <span style=\'colorrange\'>O*C


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

*you can prereg at <span style=\'color:red\'>bristolsound at (2604 s bristol st ,santa ana,ca,92704) any time or for more info call 7145573293 ask for joe  for those of you that know me this will be a sell out show , so prereg to get that spot*</span> NOW............  T :0 T :biggrin: T


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:yes:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

t :0 t :biggrin: t


----------



## Sinatra (May 12, 2004)

Oc Hot models Inc. just came by to pay for their booth!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :cheesy: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sinatra_@Oct 23 2010, 01:08 PM~18888368
> *Oc Hot models Inc. just came by to pay for their booth!!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:    :cheesy:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :thumbsup: we got a lot of models coming down for this event and a lot of photography will be taken we have low rider japan coming ,ogrider ,bigfish,and much more ,oc hot models inc , and all in about will be there as well


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury_@Oct 24 2010, 11:18 AM~18893583
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice rides Jose :thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

bump for the kids :biggrin:


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by daomen_@Oct 20 2010, 08:26 PM~18865302
> *MORE STUFF......
> 
> 
> ...


I NEED SOME SPEKERS HELL YEAH


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Was just over at Segerstom campus today

Great Venue; gonna be a great show :cheesy:  :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:yes:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Oct 25 2010, 07:15 PM~18906237
> *Was just over at Segerstom campus today
> 
> Great Venue; gonna be a great show :cheesy:    :biggrin:
> *


hell ya, wait untill you see whos comming .............................. :0 
*TTT*


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Oct 26 2010, 12:14 PM~18912479
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

AIGHT,LETS SEE WHO OTHER THAN SANTANA,BRISTOL SOUNDS,AND THE SEGERSTROM JAGUARES GONA REPP UP IN THIS SHOW...
DOIN AN O.C,L.A,I.E,S.D.....A CALI ROLLCALL :nicoderm: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daomen_@Oct 26 2010, 06:12 PM~18916742
> *AIGHT,LETS SEE WHO OTHER THAN SANTANA,BRISTOL SOUNDS,AND THE SEGERSTROM JAGUARES GONA REPP UP IN THIS SHOW...
> DOIN AN O.C,L.A,I.E,S.D.....A CALI ROLLCALL :nicoderm:  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


YOU KNOW WE BE THERE


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

TO THE TOP FOR THE HOMIES


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

*roll call * now ttt


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

AIGHT,HERE IT GOES ,INVITES TO THE FOLLOWIN CLUBS.......

THEE ARTISTICS C.C/B.C
OLD STYLE C.C
TEMPTATIONS C.C/B.C
HERENCIA C.C
MAJESTICS C.C
GOODTIMES C.C/B.C
HB GABACHOS C.C
OLD TIMES C.C
ILLUSTRIOUS C.C
LOS ANGELES C.C
LATIN LUXUERY C.C/B.C
OLD TRADITONS C.C/B.C
ROYAL FANTASY C.C
UNIQUES C.C/B.C
USO C.C
LA'S FINEST C.C
WAY OF LIFE C.C
HIGH CLASS C.C
MANIACO'S C.C
ISLANDERS C.C
VIEJIETOS C.C
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C/B.C
DUKES C.C
KINGS OF KINGS C.C
CROWD C.C
MEMBERS ONLY C.C/B.C
OUR STYLE C.C
SICSIDE C.C/B.C
THEE IMPERIALS C.C
STYLYISTICS C.C
KLIQUE C.C 
CLASSICS C.C
LATIN GENTS C.C 
MEMORIES C.C
SOUTHERN ROYALTY C.C
LIFESTYLE C.C
TECHNIQUES C.C
GROUPE C.C
LATIN LORDS C.C
BROWN PRIDE C.C
CERTIFIED RYDERS C.C
IMPALAS C.C
SUENOS C.C
LATIN LIFE C.C
ULTIMATE RYDERS C.C
SHADES OF BROWN C.C
NOSOTROS C.C
ORIGINAL BOMBS C.C
OLD MEMORIES C.C
AND ANY SOLO RYDERS..AND ANYONE THAT WAS LEFT OUT TOO


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

STYLISTICS C.C INC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE. :cheesy: :thumbsup: TO THE TOP


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Oct 26 2010, 12:14 PM~18912479
> *
> 
> 
> ...


to the top


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

TO THE TOP PARA MIS HERMANOS SANTANEROS!!!!!


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .Mr.Inc._@Oct 28 2010, 10:36 PM~18937293
> *TO THE TOP PARA MIS HERMANOS SANTANEROS!!!!!
> *


X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> *you can prereg at bristolsound at (2604 s bristol st ,santa ana,ca,92704) any time or for more info call 7145573293 ask for joe  for those of you that know me this will be a sell out show , so prereg to get that spot</span> NOW............  T :0 T :biggrin: T *


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by daomen_@Oct 26 2010, 07:12 PM~18916742
> *AIGHT,LETS SEE WHO OTHER THAN SANTANA,BRISTOL SOUNDS,AND THE SEGERSTROM JAGUARES GONA REPP UP IN THIS SHOW...
> DOIN AN O.C,L.A,I.E,S.D.....A CALI ROLLCALL :nicoderm:  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


MEMBERS ONLY.CC..SAN DIEGO..WILL BE IN THE HOUSE...


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

SUM BADASS LIL RYDES TOO :thumbsup:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by classic53+Oct 26 2010, 10:22 PM~18918293-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :0


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

HOPIN TO MAKE THIS 1 HELL OF A SHOW FOR O.C!!


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

TO THE TOP


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

TO THE TOP FOR THE SANTANEROS!!!!!!!!


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:nicoderm: WASSUP GEORGE


----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)

Can't Wait for this one show!!!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our site, good luck
Old Memories


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Nov 3 2010, 07:44 AM~18974000
> *posted on our site, good luck
> Old Memories
> *


 :biggrin: THANX HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## Sinatra (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Nov 3 2010, 05:44 AM~18974000
> *posted on our site, good luck
> Old Memories
> *



Cool!! Hope to see you guys there.


----------



## SAMaldito82 (Oct 3, 2007)

T.T.T.


----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> Can't Wait for this one show!!!
> i heard we got some models for the cars coming down not 1 or 2 i heard a bunch for 2 magazines :biggrin:
> :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)

i heard we got some models for the cars coming down not 1 or 2 i heard a bunch for 2 magazines :biggrin: 
:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:
[/quote]


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

TO THE TOP :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by traffictowing_@Nov 4 2010, 07:38 PM~18988699
> *TO THE TOP :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

:0


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## NineOne (Nov 5, 2010)

Check this out! Get you tickets now!!


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> > Can't Wait for this one show!!!
> > i heard we got some models for the cars coming down not 1 or 2 i heard a bunch for 2 magazines :biggrin:
> > :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

*you can prereg at bristolsound at (2604 s bristol st ,santa ana,ca,92704) any time or for more info call 7145573293 ask for joe  for those of you that know me this will be a sell out show , so prereg to get that spot</span> NOW............  T :0 T :biggrin: T *


----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Nov 6 2010, 05:03 AM~18999922
> *any sample pics Joe ?
> *



Here you go Eli 

Alex 

















Ginna









Jessie









Just a few


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

*you can prereg at <span style=\'color:red\'>bristolsound at (2604 s bristol st ,santa ana,ca,92704) any time or for more info call 7145573293 ask for joe  for those of you that know me this will be a sell out show , so prereg to get that spot</span> NOW............  T :0 T :biggrin: T *


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OutNaboutpics.com_@Nov 6 2010, 11:29 AM~19001670
> *Here you go Eli
> 
> Alex
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Nov 6 2010, 05:08 PM~19002877
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*
MEMBERS ONLY.CC..WILL BE REPPIN NORTH COUNTY SAN DIEGO..TTT







*


----------



## TWSTDFRO (Oct 22, 2005)

Ultimate Riders will be posted in Blak


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Nov 8 2010, 01:13 AM~19013804
> *MEMBERS ONLY.CC..WILL BE REPPIN NORTH COUNTY SAN DIEGO..TTT
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## HIT THA SWITCH74 (Aug 9, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:cool most definitely will be up there from the I.E.latin luxury :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OutNaboutpics.com_@Nov 6 2010, 12:29 PM~19001670
> *Here you go Eli
> 
> Alex
> ...


Finally sum good lookin models :thumbsup:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

SOME OF OUR MEMBERS WILL BE BUSY FOR THAT DAY OF YOUR SHOW BUT WE WILL TRY TO ROLL IT MIGHT BE IN OUR REGULAR CAR


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OutNaboutpics.com+Nov 6 2010, 12:29 PM~19001670-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wat up vic ima try my hardest to get my car ready for ur show got tha whole front clip off


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

:biggrin: almost here


----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by daomen_@Nov 9 2010, 12:22 AM~19022495
> *:thumbsup:
> *


HELL YEAH BRO STYLISTICS WILL BE THERE TEXT ME THE ADRESS


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

*TTT*


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

TO THE TOP FOR MY HOMIES SEE YOU ON SUNDAY . :wave: :wave:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

2 questions:
1. WHO'S JUDGING THE SHOW?
2. WHAT TIME IS ROLL IN?



IM NOT SURE IF THESE QUESTIONS HAVE BEEN ANSWERED YET.


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@Nov 11 2010, 10:50 AM~19042156
> *2 questions:
> 1. WHO'S JUDGING THE SHOW?
> 2. WHAT TIME IS ROLL IN?
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@Nov 11 2010, 10:50 AM~19042156
> *2 questions:
> 1. WHO'S JUDGING THE SHOW?
> SANTANA C.C/B.C
> ...


 :uh: :yes:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## orangecountyjay (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Nov 11 2010, 06:33 PM~19046393
> *
> 
> 
> ...


almost time :biggrin:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by daomen_@Nov 11 2010, 04:11 PM~19045144
> *:uh:  :yes:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Sinatra (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Nov 12 2010, 07:43 AM~19050525
> *almost time  :biggrin:
> *


2 DAYS :run: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sinatra_@Nov 12 2010, 10:40 AM~19051010
> *2 DAYS  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

See everyone Sunday! I'll be out there for Lowrider Magazine.


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

t,t,t,


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: EL BURRO UNIQUES, joe bristol
SUP BITCHES! :wave:


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562+Nov 9 2010, 12:24 PM~19025815-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup mija long time no see.. :biggrin:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL BURRO UNIQUES_@Nov 12 2010, 12:22 PM~19052719
> *were r ready
> sup mija long time no see.. :biggrin:
> *


U WILL BE SEEING ME ALOT NEXT YEAR.


----------



## Sinatra (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Nov 12 2010, 11:56 AM~19052536
> *See everyone Sunday! I'll be out there for Lowrider Magazine.
> *



Nice!!! Good Lookin out Jae!! 

For all the people calling about pre regs, we will taking them till 6 tonight, bring em down..


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@Nov 12 2010, 01:26 PM~19052751
> *U WILL BE SEEING ME ALOT NEXT YEAR.
> *


orale..is the cady ready i got the booty kid for it


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL BURRO UNIQUES_@Nov 12 2010, 12:57 PM~19052912
> *orale..is the cady ready i got the booty kid for it
> *


IT WILL BE! :wow: I JUST HAVE TO PAINT A FEW MORE THINGS ON IT!  .......PM ME THE PRICE FOR THE BOOTY KIT. AND PICS.


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Nov 12 2010, 01:56 PM~19052536
> *See everyone Sunday! I'll be out there for Lowrider Magazine.
> *



THANKS A LOT JAE LOOKING FORWARD ON SEEING YOU THERE


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@Nov 12 2010, 02:19 PM~19052704
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: EL BURRO UNIQUES,  joe bristol
> SUP BITCHES! :wave:
> *


ALWAYS


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## hotshots (Jul 26, 2003)

MobStar Clothing will be posted up.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

READY ELI?


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

cleaned the cars today WE ready :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sinatra+Nov 12 2010, 01:54 PM~19052896-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See you guys bright and early! :biggrin:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

TTT 4 THE HOMIES


----------



## waytoofonky (Nov 13, 2010)

Where exactly is this going to be???? :biggrin:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j41/DaOmen/Back.jpg[/img



[FONT=Impact]Where exactly is this going to be???? :biggrin:


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Nov 13 2010, 09:24 AM~19058667
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sinatra (May 12, 2004)




----------



## Sinatra (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIMPLE GREEN 52_@Nov 13 2010, 11:05 AM~19059095
> *SOUTHERN ROYALTY C.C will be in the HOUSE !!!
> *


 :thumbsup: see you there


----------



## Sinatra (May 12, 2004)

No were not moving, these are the giveaways for tomorows Show!!!!!!


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

WE READY BROTHERS!!!!!! YA SSSSSSSSSSAVEN QUIEN SON LOS MEROS MEROS NO AY NADA MAS Q SDESIR


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

ORA PUES CARNAL,SEE YOU IN THE MORNIN :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

times up. now its time to rock and roll


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

NEED DIRECTIONS FROM SAN DIEGO..AND FROM MURRIETA.CA..THANX


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

show is packed :wow:


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SIMPLE GREEN 52_@Nov 13 2010, 11:05 AM~19059095
> *SOUTHERN ROYALTY C.C will be in the HOUSE !!!
> *


Good Luck Homies !!!! Bring those "Best of Shows" HOME ! ! ! :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Had car trouble on the FWY on our way there! Sorry but since we r a little far we didn't continue just got a tow home. Hope your show is TTT!!!! See you guys next year can't wait for the pics!!!!


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

TTT POST UP THE PICS


----------



## orangecountyjay (Sep 4, 2009)

BIG UPS FOR A BAD ASS SHOW ..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: GOOD JOB SANTANA SEE YOU AT THE NEXT ONE


----------



## HITTINDEMCORNERS (Nov 25, 2006)

HAD A GOOD TIME AT THE SHOW, THANKS SANTANA FOR A GOOD SHOW AND FOR A GOOD CAUSE! TTMFT!


----------



## mr buck (Oct 5, 2007)

I HAD A GREAT TIME HOSTING THE SHOW TODAY MUCH LOVE TO EVERYBODY THAT CAME OUT !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Great show! Well organized, cool people and the best cars in the region


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

:worship: :worship:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Nov 14 2010, 09:23 PM~19069027
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics :thumbsup:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## monteloco (Nov 29, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Certified Ridaz:  :biggrin: Nice ride


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

THANX GOES OUT TO THE CLUBS IN ATTENDENCE :thumbsup: 

THEE ARTISCTICS C.C/B.C
LATIN LIFE C.C
SICK SIDE C.C
UNIQUES C.C
STYLISTICS C.C
HERRENCIA C.C
GOODTIMES C.C/B.C
OLD STYLE C.C
KLIQUE C.C
MEMORIES C.C
MEMBERS C.C
GROUPE C.C
AND ANY BODY NOT MENTIONED


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Nov 14 2010, 10:28 PM~19069083
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics erik i didnt see you there . thank you and all the kids at rosavelt for all your support we got pics but will post them up soon .and thanks to all the clubs that came and supported us .bristolsound will get there backwhen ever needed . once again thanks for coming out :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Nov 14 2010, 09:45 PM~19069237
> *Certified Ridaz:   :biggrin: Nice ride
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

STYLISTICS C.C . HAD A GREAT TIME THANK YOU FOR EVERY THING :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Nov 14 2010, 10:16 PM~19069474
> *nice pics erik  i didnt see you there  . thank you and all the kids at rosavelt  for all your support  we got pics but will post them up soon  .and thanks to all the clubs that came and supported us .bristolsound will get there backwhen ever needed . once again thanks for coming out  :thumbsup:
> *


You were busy judging. didn't want to interrupt. Heres a few more for the night. I got lots more :biggrin:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Great time today! I'll have a blog post up in the morning.


----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)

more pics tomorrow


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MEMBERS ONLY..CC SAN DIEGO..WILL LIKE TO THANK. SANTANA.CC AND JOE BRISTOL ..FOR PUTTING ON A GOOD SHOW .....COUNT ON US NEXT YEAR..WELL WORTH THE DRIVE :thumbsup:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

HERE ARE SOME OF THE PICTURES I TOOK... MEMBERS ONLY CC....SD.TTT


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MORE PICTURES FROM THE SHOW....


----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OutNaboutpics.com_@Nov 15 2010, 12:05 AM~19070277
> *
> 
> 
> ...


these 2 bitchez are sexy,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MORE PIX FROM YESTERDAYS SHOW...


----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## HIGHENDHYDRAULICS (Jul 30, 2008)

post up winners and best of show


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: haha i wanna see that too they had coworkers not even club members judgeing :0 thats on everything


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by daomen_@Nov 14 2010, 09:47 PM~19069262
> *THANX GOES OUT TO THE CLUBS IN ATTENDENCE :thumbsup:
> IMPALAS O*C
> THEE ARTISCTICS C.C/B.C
> ...


HAD A GOOD TYME


----------



## HIGHENDHYDRAULICS (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HIGHENDHYDRAULICS_@Nov 15 2010, 03:33 PM~19074563
> *post up winners and best of show
> *


oh shet I can see best of show allready


----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Nov 15 2010, 04:04 PM~19074332
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Vid!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SickSide83 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Nov 14 2010, 09:23 PM~19069027
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice n clean pic. :biggrin:


----------



## TINYROTTY (Apr 8, 2008)

Good Turnout. Gracias to SANTANA CC and SEGERSTROM High School for hosting this car show. A grip of Badass Lowriders!!


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## mr buck (Oct 5, 2007)

FIRST OF ALL WE LIKE TO THANK SANTANA CC & SEGERSTORM HIGH FOR LETTING ME MR.BUCK & MY EVERYBODY RADIO.com FAMILY HOST YOUR SHOW WE HAD A GREAT TIME, THE SHOW WAS WELL DONE & CANT WAIT TO DO IT AGAIN, ALSO I WILL BE ON THE RADIO TUESDAY FROM 7pm TIL 10pm & IF YOU CALL IN I WILL LET YOU TALK ABOUT THE SHOW LIVE ON AIR (562-608-85880) THATS THE STATION NUMBER www.everybodyradio.com


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

HAD A REAL GOOD TIME AT THE SHOW..GOOD JOB VIC AND THE WHOLE SANTNANA C.C :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

GOOD SHOW LOTS OF AWARDS N RAFFLE PRIZES


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HIGHENDHYDRAULICS_@Nov 15 2010, 06:18 PM~19075536
> *oh shet I can see best of show allready
> *


 :biggrin: 
BEST LOWRIDER,STYLISTICS
























BEST BOMB LOWRIDER,THEE ARTISTICS
















BEST SUV,SOUTHERN ROYALTY








BEST TRUCK,UNIQUES
















BEST BIKE,?MEXICALY B.C?


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

AND AGAIN THANX TO THE FOLLOWIN CLUBS NOT MENTIONED EARLIER......
OLD TRADITIONS C.C
AMBITION B.C
EVOLUTION C.C
SOUTHERN ROYALTY C.C
TRAFFIC C.C
BLVDS KINGS B.C
MEXICALI B.C
IMPALAS C.C
DE AQUELLAS C.C
SHADES OF BROWN C.C
STREET STYLE C.C
BROWN PRIDE C.C
CERTIFIED RIDAS C.C
CLASSICS C.C
RUTHLESS 
EXPLIZIT 
NOCKTURNAL
STILL TIPPIN
AND THE RAIDER NATION RYDERS :thumbsup:


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrodder_@Nov 15 2010, 11:21 AM~19072540
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD SHOW SANTANA & CONGRATS TO GOERGE & MY STYLISTICS FAMILIA.


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by daomen_@Nov 15 2010, 10:59 PM~19078703
> *:biggrin:
> BEST LOWRIDER,STYLISTICS
> 
> ...


THANKS SANTANEROS FOR A GOOD SHOW U GUYS CAN COUNT ON US ENY TIME ........STYLISTICS HADE A GOOD TIME


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

THANX AGAIN FROM MEMBERS ONLY.CC....REPPIN SAN DIEGO COUNTY.. ALSO THANX TO JAE BUENO..FOR THIZZ PICTURE....SEE YOU GUYS NEXT YEAR..


----------



## OG-GM's (Aug 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by daomen_@Nov 15 2010, 09:59 PM~19078703
> *:biggrin:
> BEST LOWRIDER,STYLISTICS
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## herb (Jul 28, 2008)

To see more pictures of this event and more click on the link below
http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/NON-VOLKSWAGEN-SH...092506666_yoWpC








































To see more pictures of this event and more click on the link below
http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/NON-VOLKSWAGEN-SH...092506666_yoWpC




























































To see more pictures of this event and more click on the link below
http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/NON-VOLKSWAGEN-SH...092506666_yoWpC






























































To see more pictures of this event and more click on the link below
http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/NON-VOLKSWAGEN-SH...092506666_yoWpC








































































To see more pictures of this event and more click on the link below
http://dhkvw.smugmug.com/NON-VOLKSWAGEN-SH...092506666_yoWpC


----------



## mr6two (Sep 24, 2005)

its was a great show!!!


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by herb_@Nov 16 2010, 09:46 AM~19081224
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice flikas!!!!!!!


----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)

Santana c.c. & BristolSound Car Show at Segerstorm H.S.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup: GOOD VIDEO :nicoderm:


----------



## mr buck (Oct 5, 2007)

OK EVERYBODY ITs ALMOST THAT TIME SO GET READY TO TUNE INTO www.everybodyradio.com & CHECK OUT THE MR.BUCK ENTERTAINMENT SHOW FROM 7pm TIL 10pm IT WILL BE A GOOD ONE OH YEAH DONT JUST LISTEN CALL IN THIS IS EVERYBODY RADIO THATs RIGHT YOURS TO !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by daomen_@Nov 16 2010, 06:53 PM~19085609
> *:thumbsup: GOOD VIDEO  :nicoderm:
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

I want to thank everyone who came out to help support the kids, the school, and Orange County. I met a lot of new faces, had a blast, and can't wait to do that again. :thumbsup: 

*Great Pictures! Amazing Videos! Wow What a day! *


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Nov 16 2010, 11:48 AM~19082413
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OutNaboutpics.com_@Nov 16 2010, 11:29 PM~19089384
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HERENCIA CC... FROM SANTA ANA......AND MEMBERS ONLY.CC SAN DIEGO..REPPIN HARD....


----------



## elcrz78 (Dec 3, 2006)

Wanna say thanks 2 every1 who came out 2 support da skoo n kids. Muchas gracias 2 all da car clubs dat attended da event and joe bristol and all my SANTANEROS thanks a lot lets do it again....:biggrin: ttt


----------



## elcrz78 (Dec 3, 2006)

Wanna say thanks 2 every1 who came out 2 support da skoo n kids. Muchas gracias 2 all da car clubs dat attended da event and joe bristol and all my SANTANEROS thanks a lot lets do it again....:biggrin: ttt


----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Nov 16 2010, 02:58 PM~19083974
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: kool video


----------



## Sinatra (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Nov 17 2010, 12:52 AM~19089908
> *HERENCIA CC... FROM SANTA ANA......AND MEMBERS ONLY.CC SAN DIEGO..REPPIN HARD....
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by herb_@Nov 16 2010, 08:46 AM~19081224
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Great photo Herb, except for the one of me! :biggrin:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Nov 16 2010, 03:58 PM~19083974
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice video


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elcrz78_@Nov 17 2010, 09:13 AM~19090839
> *Wanna say thanks 2 every1 who came out 2 support da skoo n kids. Muchas gracias 2 all da car clubs dat attended da event and joe bristol and all my SANTANEROS thanks a lot lets do it again....:biggrin: ttt
> *


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OutNaboutpics.com_@Nov 15 2010, 12:15 AM~19070330
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice photos Ruben! Caught me in the act!


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

HERES A FEW MORE THAT I TOOK..


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Nov 17 2010, 02:11 PM~19093027
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by estrada714+Nov 17 2010, 10:18 AM~19091261-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

when is the next show. this show was good show !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

